# Fancy buying a life?



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I've just stubbled across this on the BBC news website, it's "A Life for Sale"

Some guy in Australia is selling his life, home, car, job .... well everything really - his wife has left him and he wants to start over again.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/7467857.stm

This is the actual site (check out the pictures of the house, I could quite happily live there!)

http://alife4sale.com/

What an incredible idea!

/links


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, what an amazing idea - wish i had the courage to do something like that, mind you not sure my life would be worth as much as his, cold, wet and windy england - doesn't have the same appeal really


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Wow i wish i had the money to buy it   Mind you they have huge  over there


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

did you read his story ? wonder what exactly happened to his wife doesnt say  

xxx


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

If i could afford it i'd be there like a shot lol


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

sallyanne1 said:


> Mind you they have huge  over there


Funny you should say that - I thought exactly the same as I was looking round his garden 



cleg said:


> did you read his story ? wonder what exactly happened to his wife doesnt say


Yeah I noticed that - very diplomatic (or avoiding being sued!)


----------

